# 3-cycle tutorial (Roux LSE 4c)



## Pax (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi all, a couple of days ago I came up with this method to recognize and solve the trickiest part of Roux LSE, which is that case at the end where you end up with the 3-edge cycle. It includes a very short algorithmic sequence which makes the method straightforward to learn if you're new to Roux and you want to speed up this part which can be tricky to recognize/execute with the methods that I have seen so far.






I would greatly appreciate the feedback/criticism if you're a proficient Roux solver!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 2, 2021)

well that's great! I've been struggling with 4c. But thanks!


----------



## GodCubing (Aug 2, 2021)

I personally use BU, I even have a vid. I think BU is quite easy personally however, do what works for you.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 2, 2021)

Pax said:


> Hi all, a couple of days ago I came up with this method to recognize and solve the trickiest part of Roux LSE, which is that case at the end where you end up with the 3-edge cycle. It includes a very short algorithmic sequence which makes the method straightforward to learn if you're new to Roux and you want to speed up this part which can be tricky to recognize/execute with the methods that I have seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sometimes try to solve a 5-cycle when in LSE stage. Its a bit harder as there are more possibilities for 5-cycles to exist in LSE.


----------

